# Does anyone NOT dress up?



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Does anyone not dress nice or take a shower before heading out. Does anyone not shave?

Sometimes I sit bored in my apartment and think about just turning my Uber app on, but then realize I'm just in my basketball shorts and old t-shirt with two days of stubble, having lifted weights and not showered.

Also, my car hasn't been washed in a while.

Such are the hurdles. I don't feel like the reward is worth all the trouble to groom myself, put on nice clothes, wash and vacuum the car all for a couple pings over the course of three hours.


----------



## MikeMania (Aug 29, 2015)

My experience is PAX are so grateful for a ride no matter what you look like, as long as you don't smell. Also, everyone hates Taxis so they are already grateful just to hire you over a Taxi.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I am at least showered but I wear shorts and a polo and shoes instead of sandals. I always wear at the least polos though so it isn't dressing up for me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Early mornings it's a horrorshow.
I.put on clothes.
By 10am I shower shave and change clothes.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

In Houston, we aren't allowed to wear shorts, t-shirts, or sandals. I usually drive wearing blue jeans and a polo. I don't shave every day. I did try dressing up in high end suit pants and dress shirt since I drive Select. My rating for the week went down (yes, 7 day ratings are back). I think the younger people get intimidated.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> In Houston, we aren't allowed to wear shorts, t-shirts, or sandals. I usually drive wearing blue jeans and a polo. I don't shave every day. I did try dressing up in high end suit pants and dress shirt since I drive Select. My rating for the week went down (yes, 7 day ratings are back). I think the younger people get intimidated.


Wtf? Not allowed?

Fwiw I always leave the house freshly bathed lol. I wear a T-shirt and shorts 365 days a year. Florida.

I haven't put on a pair of pants in over 5 years.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Wtf? Not allowed?
> 
> Fwiw I always leave the house freshly bathed lol. I wear a T-shirt and shorts 365 days a year. Florida.
> 
> I haven't put on a pair of pants in over 5 years.


Yep, and Houston can be worse than Miami for heat and humidity, especially heat. I used to live NW of Miami


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Wait.. Uber tells you that you can't wear shorts?

I'm blown away.

How did they come up with that? Like do people there get offended by shorts?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Wait.. Uber tells you that you can't wear shorts?
> 
> I'm blown away.
> 
> How did they come up with that? Like do people there get offended by shorts?


I'm sorry, I didn't explain fully. The Houston regulations state the dress code requirements.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Dress code regulations for driving for Uber set by the state.

That's a whole other level of my mind is blown.

So a cop could cite you?

Lmao am I still asleep


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Dress code regulations for driving for Uber set by the state.
> 
> That's a whole other level of my mind is blown.
> 
> ...


Yes, an inspector from the Houston Administration and Regulatory Affairs can cite you. They've run stings before to catch Uber drivers who take street hails, and I understand they do random inspections at the airports.

We have to have the gaudy pink ARA sticker on our windshield along with the Uber trade dress and airport sticker, and carry a fire extinguisher. Did I mention drug testing and FBI fingerprinting?


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Shaving, showering, attire etc do not affect ratings. Haven't shaved in a week


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

75 cents per mile is looking better here now.. Good god mate.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> 75 cents per mile is looking better here now.. Good god mate.


We get $1.10. The wishful thinking part of me tells me that they won't drop the rates because if they do and a bunch of people quit, it takes so long to go through the process to become a driver and a lot of people don't want to bother. The entire cost is about $150.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Sometimes I wear my ear piercings. Haven't noticed a ratings hit on those days. And yes, I'm a card carrying member of the AARP.

I do at least shower every day.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a beard like grizzly Adams. If i decide to head out for a surprise 3x surge, I'll swap jeans for my smurf jammie bottoms. Tshirt stays, but I'll stow the car seat.

Day driving gets khakis and a polo, plus a vacuuming.

Private clients get a button down, slacks, belt, full wash, and does pend for them, plus a mini bar.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Wtf? Not allowed?
> 
> Fwiw I always leave the house freshly bathed lol. I wear a T-shirt and shorts 365 days a year. Florida.
> 
> I haven't put on a pair of pants in over 5 years.


I'm guessing a sarong is ok. If gals can wear skirts ...


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> We get $1.10. The wishful thinking part of me tells me that they won't drop the rates....


Do you have a base rate too in your market?


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Shorts, tshirt, nappy beard, nappy ponytail. I wear shoes, only because sandals make my feet stinky on those 12 hour shifts. I do shower before heading out.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Einstein said:


> Do you have a base rate too in your market?


Yes.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

I wouldn't expect them to hold your rates steady then. Many markets have zero base plus 75 cents a mile.
The corporate wizards are ruthless.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MikeMania said:


> everyone hates Taxis so they are already grateful just to hire you over a Taxi.


You are drinking too much Uber Kool-Aid. I do not hear that here. I drive both Uber Taxi and UberX. In fact, I hear more complaints about UberX than I do about taxis---even if I am driving UberX that day.



SECOTIME said:


> Dress code regulations for driving for Uber set by the state.
> 
> That's a whole other level of my mind is blown.
> 
> So a cop could cite you?


They have a dress code for cab drivers, here. You are not supposed to wear T-shirts, sweat shirts or sweat pants, shorts, sandals and you must wear socks. You are supposed to be "clean and neat" in your dress and "dressed appropriately". It is a common myth, believed by the Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspectors that you are supposed to wear a shirt with a collar. Nothing in Title Thirty One says anything about a shirt with a collar. I would love to see a Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspector issue a summons to a driver who is wearing a dashiki. That would get laughed right out of court. I can recall getting into a rather animated discussion with the then-Chair of the Taxicab Commission, two other Commissioners and several Hack Inspectors on the subject of "appropriate dress". At one point, I threatened to put on make-up, a French maid dress, petticoats, stockings and heels and go out to drive my cab and *dare* any Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspector or Police to issue me a summons for being "inappropriately dressed". As GLBTQ friendly as the District of Columbia is, and has been for years, I would have the City in court so fast and the judge would have everyone from the Mayor down tossed out of Office and I would be in charge. This would be *before* he decided how many millions of dollars that the City would be paying me in damages. My answering machine would be blown up by lawyers begging to take that case.


----------



## Meekoish (Oct 2, 2015)

I shower before I go out, usually because I'm due for one. I also dress in jeans and a button down shirt. Nice, but not too nice. I figure I have a nice car, I should look nice too. 
Also a quick vacuum because I have black carpet which shows every speck of crud.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Does anyone not dress nice or take a shower before heading out. Does anyone not shave?
> 
> Sometimes I sit bored in my apartment and think about just turning my Uber app on, but then realize I'm just in my basketball shorts and old t-shirt with two days of stubble, having lifted weights and not showered.
> 
> ...


I wear jeans, a loose underarmour type shirt and a ball cap most of the time. I've never had one person comment about my appearance.

Probably because I am pretty big 6'3" and 245lbs and have the male equivalent of resting b*tch face.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If I lived closer to the area I drive in I would totally head out as-is if I ever saw a 3.5x or something and got the ping while home. I'd take a ratings hit for sloppyness for 3.5x from the house any day. I drive 15 miles east before I turn the app on so I have no excuse to not be clean and prepd lol


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I no longer put on my slacks and button up shirts. The $2.40 cent rides have me feeling like camo shorts and a Pantera shirt is pretty glorious attire. I do venture out freshly bathed, which is much more than I can say for some pax.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I wear jeans, a loose underarmour type shirt and a ball cap most of the time. I've never had one person comment about my appearance.
> 
> Probably because I am pretty big 6'3" and 245lbs and have the male equivalent of resting b*tch face.


Roflol. We may be related.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> Roflol. We may be related.


We may be. Are you a Scandahoovian?

1200 Years ago I would have been a Sword Dane raping and pillaging the coasts of of the Saxon kingdoms.

Instead I am driving Millenials to the bar.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh I'm just similarly big with similar face haha


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Summer:
Freshly bathed
Car clean inside and out
If more than 2 days, take a close shave
No cologne or after shave
Khaki shorts
Polo shirt (never a t-shirt)
Closed toe shoes...AND SOCKS!​Winter:
Freshly bathed
Car clean inside and out
If more than 2 days, take a close shave
No cologne or after shave
Clean Levis
Button down shirt
Snakeskin boots​
If you're going to go to work and interface with the public, the least you can do is look like a person worthy of respect.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Shower, shave, blue jeans, polo shirt and clean sneakers. Basically how I address most days whether driving or not.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Does anyone not dress nice or take a shower before heading out. Does anyone not shave?
> 
> Sometimes I sit bored in my apartment and think about just turning my Uber app on, but then realize I'm just in my basketball shorts and old t-shirt with two days of stubble, having lifted weights and not showered.
> 
> ...


For this Halloween weekend I had black jeans, red plaid button down, black boots - Showered and fully groomed. Then again I'm OCD about cleanliness and dress lol. You basically described me on weekdays after the gym though


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I always shower before leaving. Sitting on a (dirty) ass for 4-5+ hours can't be good lol


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I always shower before leaving. Sitting on a (dirty) ass for 4-5+ hours can't be good lol


Buy a pack of baby wipes.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol you're funny that's so gross


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

I wore my Batman suit the other night. Scared the sh!t outta most of my passengers, I sent each a text before arriving that Batman was coming in the Batmobile. Some passengers loved it!


----------



## TNC Driver (Nov 1, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> In Houston, we aren't allowed to wear shorts, t-shirts, or sandals. I usually drive wearing blue jeans and a polo. I don't shave every day. I did try dressing up in high end suit pants and dress shirt since I drive Select. My rating for the week went down (yes, 7 day ratings are back). I think the younger people get intimidated.


Wait...how can Uber dictate what IC's wear?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> Wait...how can Uber dictate what IC's wear?


He explained a few posts later.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

TNC Driver said:


> Wait...how can Uber dictate what IC's wear?


It's the city of Houston regs. The same regulation that they have for cab drivers


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Clean car, clean body, clean mind.... most of the time.


----------



## Johnny Lu (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeans and a button down shirt here. Vehicle is always clean and smells nice. That's all the pax cares about, and of course a friendly driver.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't leave my house unclean to do anything - much less to go and work. My momma raised me right. 

In the chilly weather, I wear jeans or slacks and a pretty top with dress boots and in hot weather I'm wearing a sundress or skirt & top with cute sandals - no shorts. I am well groomed - hair fixed, makeup tasteful, nails done, toenails done if it's sandal weather. My car is clean. 

The only difference in going out to drive vs going out for any other reason is making sure my car is clean.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I wore blue jeans and a mid-quality long sleeve shirt yesterday morninh, changing into a polo after lunch, and a had 5.0 day.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Lol this is so funny to me.

I shower but I wear sweatpants and sandals. Comfort > Style especially if you're going to be sitting in one position for so long.

As long as you don't smell or have stains on your clothes, you'll do well in terms of ratings. Now, if you're trying to hit on your passengers, then I suppose you want to be more dressed up. But I don't recommend that anyways, regardless of how the conversation is going.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I wore blue jeans and a mid-quality long sleeve shirt yesterday morninh, changing into a polo after lunch, and a had 5.0 day.


That's the way you do it! Well played.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Lol this is so funny to me.
> 
> I shower but I wear sweatpants and sandals. Comfort > Style especially if you're going to be sitting in one position for so long.
> 
> As long as you don't smell or have stains on your clothes, you'll do well in terms of ratings. Now, if you're trying to hit on your passengers, then I suppose you want to be more dressed up. But I don't recommend that anyways, regardless of how the conversation is going.


Sweatpants? Sandals? Are you a dude or a betty?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I can think of two jobs men do in which it's ok to wear sandals.

1) Lifeguard
2) Playing Joseph or a wise man in a living nativity scene


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Like Addidas slippers and socks lol.

Hey it get's the job done. 4.8 ratings 1100 rides.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

I drive select only and usually dress in jeans and button up shirt. One day I was sitting around the house in shorts, t shirt and flip flops. Decided to turn on the app and got a ping within minutes. No time to dress up I thought "it's probably just a quick one" 

Well it was an airport run that turned into a few rides down in Irvine then called out to a fancy hotel to pick up a LAX run. I felt like a idiot loading up the guys stuff. I think I got 5 stars anyway because he ordered it for his dad. It was like. $130 run


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Driving Select. I wear clean jeans or khakis, and button-up collared shirt on weekdays (my day-job clothes), and weekends khakis and polo shirt. Always wear shoes.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I can think of two jobs men do in which it's ok to wear sandals.
> 
> 1) Lifeguard
> 2) Playing Joseph or a wise man in a living nativity scene


My niece was baby Jesus once. She was barefoot


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

mandreyka said:


> I drive select only and usually dress in jeans and button up shirt. One day I was sitting around the house in shorts, t shirt and flip flops. Decided to turn on the app and got a ping within minutes. No time to dress up I thought "it's probably just a quick one"
> 
> Well it was an airport run that turned into a few rides down in Irvine then called out to a fancy hotel to pick up a LAX run. I felt like a idiot loading up the guys stuff. I think I got 5 stars anyway because he ordered it for his dad. It was like. $130 run


Everyone likes to look at good looking naked legs and calfs, men or women.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I always shower before I head out. I used to try to wear a polo or collared shirt, but I have decided that any clean clothes (including a T-shirt) works. I almost always wear sandals. I am sure that 95%+ of the passengers don't know what footwear I have on.

I used to be more diligent about cleaning the car including vacuuming before almost every ride. No more. I vacuum only when necessary, usually dumping the floor mats is good enough these days. I clean the windows and make sure outside is decent with a quick sponging.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I literally wear yoga pants, a cool t-shirt, and tennis shoes. I fix my hair and put on makeup.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Jeans, polo, sneakers. Only because it's getting tolerable to wear jeans down here. I do shower daily, and I always have stuble for a beard. No complaints yet.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> My niece was baby Jesus once. She was barefoot


OK, the coyote is going to grant an exception here...


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Flip flops, tank top, board shorts and trucker hat. All day every day, sometimes I keep my wet suit and fins in the trunk.


----------



## Envisionit (Sep 25, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Yes, an inspector from the Houston Administration and Regulatory Affairs can cite you. They've run stings before to catch Uber drivers who take street hails, and I understand they do random inspections at the airports.
> 
> We have to have the gaudy pink ARA sticker on our windshield along with the Uber trade dress and airport sticker, and carry a fire extinguisher. Did I mention drug testing and FBI fingerprinting?


Geesh!... Welcome to more government regulations...


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jeans and a black Tshirt


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> Flip flops, tank top, board shorts and trucker hat. All day every day, sometimes I keep my wet suit and fins in the trunk.


Tank top ! Now I see why you are getting tips.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Tank top ! Now I see why you are getting tips.


Can't give a gun show for free.


----------



## Youburgoober (Sep 30, 2015)

Jeans, polo, no lace slip on chucks, exterior always clean and mats freshly shaken. Berry scented interior cleaner/protectant on the doors and dash every two weeks. I'm a weekend warrior. 4.91.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

I dress the same way for Uber that I would drive if I were running errands alone. Here in Florida, that usually means t-shirt, shorts, and sandals. When it's colder I will switch to jeans. I've never heard a word from Uber about how I'm supposed to dress.

I shower before going out and wear clean clothes, but I'm not about to dress up like a limo driver unless people start paying me as such. No one has ever said anything about my appearance. I don't think they care as long as the driver is presentable and not smelly. I don't wear cologne since I know some people are sensitive to that.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Nobody is expecting anything professional with UberX/select. Casual wear is completely acceptable. However, if your a guy, I would avoid sleeveless shirts because that would be begging for a low rating. UberBlack/SUV/Luxury should be black suit and tie only.


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Yes, an inspector from the Houston Administration and Regulatory Affairs can cite you. They've run stings before to catch Uber drivers who take street hails, and I understand they do random inspections at the airports.
> 
> We have to have the gaudy pink ARA sticker on our windshield along with the Uber trade dress and airport sticker, and carry a fire extinguisher. Did I mention drug testing and FBI fingerprinting?


Wow!
What is ARA? Do you have to have a special Uber license? I can understand regulations when it comes to protecting health and safety. But regs that say that you can't wear shorts in hot and humid Houston is going too far.

In regards to what you have to have in your car, does that include mace? Until that guy began beating on the Uber driver, I had never thought about it.

Does anybody here have in their car mace, taser, a gun, or GoPro video camera?


----------



## thomas1234 (Oct 21, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Yes, an inspector from the Houston Administration and Regulatory Affairs can cite you. They've run stings before to catch Uber drivers who take street hails, and I understand they do random inspections at the airports.
> 
> We have to have the gaudy pink ARA sticker on our windshield along with the Uber trade dress and airport sticker, and carry a fire extinguisher. Did I mention drug testing and FBI fingerprinting?


I freaking love it when people tell me how great Texas is. This thread makes my heart happy.


----------



## thomas1234 (Oct 21, 2015)

OK_NatureDog said:


> Wow!
> What is ARA? Do you have to have a special Uber license? I can understand regulations when it comes to protecting health and safety. But regs that say that you can't wear shorts in hot and humid Houston is going too far.
> 
> In regards to what you have to have in your car, does that include mace? Until that guy began beating on the Uber driver, I had never thought about it.
> ...


Taser. Best option, they are super cheap at gum shows, fyi.

I believe shooting a passage could be tried as murder, even if you are defending yourself. Look at the way Zimmerman was treated after getting his ass whooped.

And spraying mace in a car will fill the car with mace. You will hate life if you try it, TRUST me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Yes, an inspector from the Houston Administration and Regulatory Affairs can cite you. They've run stings before to catch Uber drivers who take street hails, and I understand they do random inspections at the airports.
> 
> We have to have the gaudy pink ARA sticker on our windshield along with the Uber trade dress and airport sticker, and carry a fire extinguisher. Did I mention drug testing and FBI fingerprinting?


Actually if you read the regulations again and I know you have you'll see that the dress code is only specified for taxi drivers. However the city will tell you during your vehicle inspection what you can wear and they seem to be going by the taxi regulations. I generally wear a polo however if I did get a ticket for not wearing the clothes they told me to I would fight it as the ordinance does not actually specify any dress code in the TNC section.


----------



## UberYYC (Oct 29, 2015)

I usually wear jeans and golf shirt


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

thomas1234 said:


> I freaking love it when people tell me how great Texas is. This thread makes my heart happy.


Don't worry, it's OK to judge all the citizens of an entire state based on the functioning of one municipal agency.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I drive in Los Angeles and generally wear jeans and a long sleeve shirt. Some passengers, especially out of towners, get uncomfortable with my tattoos.

I'm a Houston native living in Los Angeles. I go home every 6 months to visit family. Houston is prehistoric. I love the people in Houston, but they have such a backwards approach to business, despite assuming they're incredibly pro business. Nonsensical beauracracy is rampant.

City is also nearing a precipice where the density is colliding with the no zoning policy for building and things just look sloppy.


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't explain fully. The Houston regulations state the dress code requirements.


Fuhks that! They can regulate these nuts!!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Have you seen the TV ads Uber is running to recruit drivers? Notice how the driver in the ad is dressed- he's wearing a V-neck T-shirt. That should answer your question about the need to dress up, unless of course there is some dress code imposed in your city.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Black jeans and a v-neck tee. Aka what i usually wear anyway. Plain flats. Most pax think my tattoos are awesome and ask me about them. I did get 1*d after smacking the hand of a guy who tried to pull up my sleeve to see them better so maybe longer sleeves are a good idea.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Boston taxis have had a dress code for years, but often violated.

Must have collar on shirt (often ignored), no cut off shirts but Bermuda shorts OK.

Can't recall what the women's code is.

Baseball caps are fine but I think they look sloppy on many people, and unprofessional when in a driving job, even if "just" a cabbie. Yes, I am over 50 y.o.

I do not like drivers wearing running pants with the thick vertical white line down the side, or hoodies, but it's fairly common with Boston cabbies whether immigrants, minorities or whites.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Does anyone not dress nice or take a shower before heading out. Does anyone not shave?
> 
> Sometimes I sit bored in my apartment and think about just turning my Uber app on, but then realize I'm just in my basketball shorts and old t-shirt with two days of stubble, having lifted weights and not showered.
> 
> ...


I wear jeans/khaki's and a collared shirt.
Vacuum 2-3 times a week.
Wash Car once a week.
Shave whenver I start to look homeless.

Drove wearing a hoodie once and I think I got a low rating because of it.


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

thomas1234 said:


> Taser. Best option, they are super cheap at gum shows, fyi.
> 
> I believe shooting a passage could be tried as murder, even if you are defending yourself. Look at the way Zimmerman was treated after getting his ass whooped.
> 
> And spraying mace in a car will fill the car with mace. You will hate life if you try it, TRUST me.


Plus you get to see them jerk around when you use the taser. It is entertaining


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Boston taxis have had a dress code for years, but often violated.
> 
> Must have collar on shirt (often ignored), no cut off shirts but Bermuda shorts OK.
> 
> ...


Why would were a baseball cap when driving? Why wear any kind of hat? Also I am over that 50 mark also. I guess having some common sense doesn't count for much these days with us old guys


----------



## thomas1234 (Oct 21, 2015)

no one jerks around, they lock up like a stiff board. you are thinking of the movies.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> Why would were a baseball cap when driving? Why wear any kind of hat? Also I am over that 50 mark also. I guess having some common sense doesn't count for much these days with us old guys


The bill helps shade your eyes from bright sunlight.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

kevin o'keefe said:


> Why would were a baseball cap when driving?


What's wrong with baseball caps?


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

I thoroughly believe that although a shave isn't manditory, t shirts are totally out of the question !


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

thomas1234 said:


> Taser. Best option, they are super cheap at gum shows, fyi.
> 
> I believe shooting a passage could be tried as murder, even if you are defending yourself. Look at the way Zimmerman was treated after getting his ass whooped.
> 
> And spraying mace in a car will fill the car with mace. You will hate life if you try it, TRUST me.


You mean after chasing down and confronting a child??


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> What's wrong with baseball caps?


My father made it clear to me at a tender age that a gentleman does not wear a hat except in the open air. Do our women drivers wear baseball caps? Etiquette grants them indoor hat privileges for some odd reason.


----------



## Riffmish (Nov 15, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Wtf? Not allowed?
> 
> Fwiw I always leave the house freshly bathed lol. I wear a T-shirt and shorts 365 days a year. Florida.
> 
> I haven't put on a pair of pants in over 5 years.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> You mean after chasing down and confronting a child??


Child. LOL


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> I thoroughly believe that although a shave isn't manditory, t shirts are totally out of the question !


Based on Uber's own TV ad, you are totally wrong!


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> My father made it clear to me at a tender age that a gentleman does not wear a hat except in the open air.


Either he didn't get out much, or came up with his theory before 1950. In the modern world, a lot of guys wear baseball caps all over the place, even at indoor baseball games.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Either he didn't get out much, or came up with his theory before 1950. In the modern world, a lot of guys wear baseball caps all over the place, even at indoor baseball games.


Yeah, the whole hat check girl industry has vanished.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> My father made it clear to me at a tender age that a gentleman does not wear a hat except in the open air. Do our women drivers wear baseball caps? Etiquette grants them indoor hat privileges for some odd reason.


Women get to wear hats indoors because wearing hats makes your hair look flattened & awful once the hat is removed. Polite society excuses women from that embarrassment.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Yes, an inspector from the Houston Administration and Regulatory Affairs can cite you. They've run stings before to catch Uber drivers who take street hails, and I understand they do random inspections at the airports.
> 
> We have to have the gaudy pink ARA sticker on our windshield along with the Uber trade dress and airport sticker, and carry a fire extinguisher. Did I mention drug testing and FBI fingerprinting?


I didn't know we had a dress code...I violate that daily then. Where does it talk about that??


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

Basketball shorts and a black v neck and some beat up sneakers


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> I didn't know we had a dress code...I violate that daily then. Where does it talk about that??


When I got my window sticker TNC permit, the inspector told me.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Sweatpants & a shirts. Cargo pants & t-shirt. Rates are too low to "dress up".


----------

